# Wheel offset help



## ilikeaudis (Mar 25, 2010)

Thinkin about these possibly for my 4.2l. http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5148796-FS-Staggered-AMG-s-18x8.5-9.5-750-shipped-OBO!! Im lowered on h and r race springs and my question is: they are 18x8.5 et25 and 18x9.5 et23 and i have two 17mm spacers and teo 20mm spacers from my current setup. so if im correct that would make final et's on the 8.5: et8 and on the 9.5: et3 will they fit with those offsets


----------

